# Da Newfs!



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

How precious!  I want one!  I always wanted a brown one, but RARELY ever see them! Heck, I rarely ever see a Newfie!  They're so beautiful though!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww hehehe soo cute!! I've always loved the neufs as well. Do my eyes deceive me or does Molly actually have black AND white fur????


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful dogs. I love newfs. The lady that owns the little pet shop in town here has 12 of them and often has a puppy in the shop with her. Such gentle giants.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes...Molly is a black and white Newf...called a Landseer Newfoundland. (The term Landseer is from the painter Sir Edwin Landseer who painted a good number of black and white Newfs).

Landseer.....in the Newfoundland breed standard, is a color/marking distinction. However there is another breed in Europe called an ECT (European Continental Type) Landseer. It looks a lot like a Newf...but it is NOT a Newf.

Here are a few shots of her whole body:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gosh, I love your newfies and those are great pictures of them.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

She is beautiful! I've never seen one with any white before! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Gawd--what beautiful animals!

We've also always had a soft spot in our hearts for Newfies. 

You are really blessed! Thanks for sharing the photos!

SJ


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at those big teddy bears! The are gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG...they make you want to just fall into them in a GIANT HUG!!! They are absolutely gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! And they're great for hugs. They're extremely cuddly critters! :lol: You don't know "velcro" until you've had a Newf!

They're wonderful, sweet, and definitely Gentle Giants....once they grow up. Until then, they're just as rowdy, lively, and sometimes difficult as any Golden ever was! hahahaha!

You ought to have one of them take off after prey (yes they have prey drives too) at about 9 mos and 100+ lbs, while you're at the other end of the leash! Not pretty!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think we know I have a soft spot for Mira. LOL They are gorgeous AG.

Hooch


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

great lookin dogs!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just want to squeeze them!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, they're absolutely gorgeous  Gotta love Newfies  Talk about wanting to snuggle


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Gorgeous dogs!!! Newf's are my dad's fav breed. He's told me if he ever gets another dog, he's getting a Newfie. He's also told me that at 60 years old....he probably won't get another dog... :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful, AG. I can still hear my neighbor's crew barking. I don't think he has as many Newfs as he once had, but I love to see them hanging over the fence and woofing hello as we pass by.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

they are simply gorgeous dogs, my overweight golden could be a relative, big and cuddly, like a bear


----------



## kaisula (Sep 26, 2007)

*I want one*

 Can I have Molly? Please!! LOL


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, they are GORGEOUS!!! I've never seen/read of the Landseer Newfs...Molly is striking! 
But my heartstrings were most pulled by that pup, Cole....I'm in love:heartbeat


----------

